# Too Soon for Camping Trip?



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

One of the key components of puppy training is "set your puppy up for success." Which translates to having realistic expectations and goals. 

You are going to want to start housetraining your puppy as soon as you bring him or her home. That will not be easy to do in a tent. Not for you, nor the pup, nor your fellow campers. 

It sounds cute but in reality you could find yourself in a nightmare with no way out. 

I would consider the worst case scenario and think about how much you would enjoy this trip. 

A worst case scenario could be your puppy is extremely upset about being away from her littermates and mom. And vocalizing his/her unhappiness. All. Night. Long. 
It happens.
And add to that, the possibility of the puppy peeing or pooping inside your tent. 
And add to that, zipping your tent up very 2hrs to take your puppy out to pee/poop. I wouldn't want to be in a tent next to you. 

So I would say you're aiming a little two high. My puppy is almost 15 weeks old, he was SO GOOD when we brought him home and there is no way I would take him tent camping when he was that little. Also if you want to be out and about, puppies need a lot of sleep.

Just my two cents, good luck!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

I would not take my pup at 9 to 10 weeks camping anywhere. 

There are multiple reasons. The biggest one to me is health. At that age you have to be careful what you expose your pup to. Going to areas where other dogs, animals, etc are prevalent could put your pup at risk, because you do not know whether another dog, for example, is up to date on vaccinations.

Also, you would have had your pup for a week or two at best? Don't be fooled, it is a lot of work at that age. Your pup would just be getting used to you, your family, and your home. That itself is a challenge. Going somewhere else makes it even more challenging.

I'd definitely not do this. Instead, spend time getting used to each other. Outside for potty business, then back in your home/yard for some playing.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

9 weeks I think would be tough. But we took Penny for a 14 day trip at 12 weeks and had a great time. She had most of her shots except rabies so we were mostly safe there and she had some time to adjust to being with us


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope. I'd be worried healthwise, and for the other reasons listed here about housetraining, getting used to routine, getting used to each other. Most important at that age IS routine and security. The pup will have just had a huge upheaval of leaving its littermates and mother and the only home it's known. Suddenly going away for two nights a week or two later will be nothing but stressful for everyone. The first few weeks are the hardest weeks - you don't sleep much, you're in and out all day, you're dealing with biting and chewing. I'd wait til your pup is more like 4-5 months old.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree with all of the previous posters. I wouldn't take an 8 or 9 week old puppy on a camping trip. At the very least wait until after he has all of his vaccinations. It really is not wise or safe to do it before then.


----------



## oceanlady (Mar 29, 2017)

My vet told me yesterday that dirt is the enemy of puppies for diseases. She said when young its better to walk on the street. Told me to wait a few months to take to dog parks, etc.

So after what she said no way would I take a puppy camping.

Beyond what they could catch, everything is in the mouth, picture a toddler who just learned to crawl or walk, would you take them camping? Picture a child who is not sleeping through the night.

I love to camp but the thought of trying it with Robbie who is ten weeks, I wouldn't last one night. 

I don't know about other puppies but mine has this spaz time every night after dinner where he goes crazy for about 30 min until he settles down.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a ten week old now, and I think I would rather stab my eyes out with a screwdriver than take her camping right now. I love her and I love camping, but they wouldn't mesh well right now at all. To add to what the posters above have said, my pup will get loose stools or diarrhea when experiencing something new and really exciting (apparently not all that uncommon.) The idea of having to deal with that in a tent... ohmygod, no.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sarah J said:


> I have a ten week old now, and I think I would rather stab my eyes out with a screwdriver than take her camping right now. I love her and I love camping, but they wouldn't mesh well right now at all. To add to what the posters above have said, my pup will get loose stools or diarrhea when experiencing something new and really exciting (apparently not all that uncommon.) The idea of having to deal with that in a tent... ohmygod, no.


This x 10! Our boy will be a year old this month. Thankfully the digestive issues have resolved with age, but his first month or so at home (from 8-12 weeks) included both loose stools and occasional vomiting. Even if you made it out of the tent in time, it is not fun to clean up either mess in a public place. It's bad enough in your own backyard. Plus, I agree with posters above that a public campground is not a safe place for a young puppy without all it's vaccinations.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I did take my pup with me on a weekend camping trip in a wooded state park when he was 12 weeks old. It was a good thing.

What the other posts have stated is very true. 

When I took Pippin, I had already had him for 4 weeks and knew his routine and he knew mine. I knew he was quiet through the night in his crate. I wouldn't call him potty trained at that age, but I knew his signals.

I did need to watch him CONSTANTLY. I was careful about other dogs, kids, and where we set up. I had to bend our schedule to his, and there were things we just couldn't do because he was along.

If you were going with just your family, I would say give it a try, but be flexible enough to call it quits if it was not working out.

If others were coming along for a good time, I would advise you to wait until he was older.


----------



## HollyBear (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree with above posters. I think it's too young. Next year I'm sure would be better!


----------

